# rgb-codes ersetzen & auf- bzw. abdunkeln



## mr b (13. Juni 2004)

heyho,
ich bin ne ziemlicher photoshop anfänger und da man als anfänger viele antworten sucht, frag ich direkt man in die runde.
ich habe ein bild(.jpeg) welches etwa aus 5 - 6 verschiedenen farben besteht. was ich nun möchte ist, die einzellenden rgb-farbcodes herausfinden und alle pixel die mit einem farbcode behaftet sind einen neuen farbcode zuweisen. ne art "farbumkehr", aber eben mit einer beliebig von mir ausgewählten farbe.
Die funktion die ich suche ist vlt. am besten mit der Suchen & Ersetzen Funktion eines Editors zu vergleichen: Ich gebe ein was ich Ersetzen will und durch was ich es ersetzen will)

Eine weiter Sache die mich interessieren würde ist, wie ich in photoshop das ganze bild aufhellen oder abdunkeln kann.
Ich benutze momentan PS 5.0. thanx to all replyer.

          hippe-di-hop
                       mr b


----------



## GeHo (13. Juni 2004)

Mir fallen auf die Schnelle 3 Möglichkeiten ein:
1. Entweder du wählst alle Bereich selber aus mit einer Ebenen-Maske, Path- Tool oder Quickmask aus. Die Methode dauert am längsten, kann aber, wenn die Farben ineiander laufen am genausten sein.

2. Auswahl -> Farbbereich. Funktioniert eigentlich nur vernüftig, wenn die Farbbereiche klar abgegbrenzt sind.

3. Oder du nimmst gleich das Farben-ersetzen-Werkzeug *lol
Du findest den bei den Reperatur-Pinseln (J) im Dropdown. Ebenfalls nur, wenn die farbbereiche abgegrenzt sind.

Für Abdunklen und Aufhellen Bild > Anpassen > Helligkeit/Kontras oder noch besser Bild > Anpassen > Tonwertkorrektur

... Ich empfehledir mal in google nach Grundlagentutorials zu suchen, oder dein PS-Handbuch durchzulesen.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (13. Juni 2004)

Hi,

Zu Deinem ersten Problem: Es ist meines Wissens nach solch eine Funktion nicht explizit in Photoshop integriert. [EDIT] Die Hinweise von meinem Vorredner sind dabei sicher auch hilfreich.[/EDIT] Weiterhin könntest Du Dir aber selber ein Script schreiben, welches diese Funktion ausführt. Eventuell findest Du ein fertiges schon im Netz, wenn nicht, lies Dir mal folgenden Thread durch, da wird ein wenig auf die Scripting-Funktion in PS eingegangen: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials160399.html

*Allerdings* ist diese Funktion des Script Plugins für Photoshop 7 oder höher gedacht, so dass Dir höchstwahrscheinlich für Dein PS 5 nichts anderes übrig bleibt, als alle Farben manuell zu verändern oder upzugraden 



> _Original geschrieben von mr b _
> *Eine weiter Sache die mich interessieren würde ist, wie ich in photoshop das ganze bild aufhellen oder abdunkeln kann.*


Bild --> Einstellungen --> Helligkeit/ Kontrast

Gruß vom ALF

P.S. Bitte in Zukunft auf einheitliche Groß- und Kleinschreibung achten. Danke.


----------



## mr b (13. Juni 2004)

heyho,
erstmal riesig, großen Dank. Doch leider muss ich gleich weitere Fragen stellen *g. Erstmal "Ebenen-Maske, Path- Tool oder Quickmask" --> was ist das? Wo find ich das? Wie benutz ich das für meine Zwecke? Die 2. Lösung is in Ps 5 leider nicht integriert. Vlt. sollt ich wirklich mal upgraden. Und des 3. des "Farben-ersetzen-Werkzeug" *g find ich leider wieder net. Hab im Dropdown im Bild geschaut (oder war das jetzt das Pulldown?!) und es dort nicht gefunden.
Handbuch hab ich leider nicht, da mein PS bei meiner Digicam beilag.
Frage an Alf: Warum auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung achten?! - Bin es im alltäglichen Forenumgang eigentlich nur gewöhnt auf Satzstellung, Rechtschreibung und Ausdruck zu achten. Groß- und Kleinschreibung fördert in Posting, meiner Meinung nach, nur das Schönheitsideal. Für die Kommunikation würde ich es ehr als tribial bezeichnen Will mich aber trozdem bemühen darauf zu achten. Und jetzt geh ich erstmal nach Grundlagentut's googeln, gibts da vlt. auch was von tutorials.de?!

           greets  b


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (13. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von mr b _
> *Erstmal "Ebenen-Maske, Path- Tool oder Quickmask" --> was ist das? Wo find ich das? Wie benutz ich das für meine Zwecke?*


Ebene --> Ebenenmaske hinzufügen
Pathtool --> im Handbuch bzw unter F1 nach Pfaden suchen



> Und des 3. des "Farben-ersetzen-Werkzeug" *g find ich leider wieder net.


siehe ebenfalls F1, da ist die Funktion ausreichend beschrieben.



> Frage an Alf: Warum auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung achten?! - Bin es im alltäglichen Forenumgang eigentlich nur gewöhnt auf Satzstellung, Rechtschreibung und Ausdruck zu achten. Groß- und Kleinschreibung fördert in Posting, meiner Meinung nach, nur das Schönheitsideal. Für die Kommunikation würde ich es ehr als tribial bezeichnen Will mich aber trozdem bemühen darauf zu achten.


Du hast bei der Registrierung unsere Nutzungsbestimmungen akzeptiert und hast diese auch zu befolgen. Wir versuchen, dieses Forum so verständlich und übersichtlich wie möglich zu gestalten und im Sinne der Lesbar- und Verständlichkeit der Fragen/ Antworten stellt sich diese Maßnahme als die effektivste heraus. Die Netiquette ist nicht dazu da, die User zu maßregeln oder zu erziehen, sondern dient einzig und allein den o.g. Gründen 



> Und jetzt geh ich erstmal nach Grundlagentut's googeln, gibts da vlt. auch was von tutorials.de?!


Schau mal in die Grafik FAQ (http://www.tutorials.de/forum205); da findest Du sicherlich einige brauchbare Links zum Thema Grundlagenschulung in PS. 

Gruss


----------



## GeHo (13. Juni 2004)

Ebenen-Maske, Path-Tool und Quickmask sind auch Photoshop Grundlagen. Also arbeite dich am besten erstmal in Ps ein, indem du dich mit dem Interface und Tools vertraut machst. Dazu solltest du viele Tutorials im Internet finden z.B.  good-tutorials unter Basics. Falls du DSL hast, gibs auch noch Video-Tutorials unter http://www.wz2k.co.uk/pages/downloads/downloads-index.php?uploadCat=Photoshop Video oder www.buzz.com oder http://www.vtc.com/productdetail.php?sku=33230&dealercode=A337


----------

